# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Krijimet e mija : Vjerrsha per ju .

## Bahri.

PËRSHNDETJE T’ NDERUEMVE " LEXUES "
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
1
komentin e par po eshkëruaj n'këte faqe .
Aq sa t'lexojsh , besoj dot këndaqe .
I uroj lexuesit shndet e gezime
mbarllek e paqë , n’çdo ditë : N’familje .
2
të mësojësh dituri , është n’fakt : " ushqim "
është nji dhurat që na jep gëzim .
Paditunija është nji mjerim
është fatkeqsi , për at’që s’din .
3
i urti , durusi , idrejti, e ndihmtari ,
ka pamje t’bukur , ndriçon si ári .
Enderojën : Familja , kajshija , shoqërija
nga ky xhest këndaqet shum : “ perendija “.
                             ===========

 rrespekti..!
=*=*=*=*=*=*=
Kur të rrespektojën dhe i rrespektonë
ky xhest gëzon zemren,jeten ta shtonë,
ku ka rrepekt ,jeta lulëzonë
përdit ç’do të ardhëshme e z’bukuronë .
2
Ku ska rrespekt , rritet errsina,
zemrat mbulohen n’ga egërsija,
shtohen zemrimet nga pakndaqësia
ketu,s’lind, as’s rritet kurr dashtunija .
                      ==========
PËPIQU TË DHUROJËN DRITË SJELLJA E YTE ,ÇDO DITË .  
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
S'jam poet as'sjam shkrimtar.
Shkruaj për mir ,sa jam i gjall .
Sepse e mira , na ndihmon
na jep gëzim e na vllaznon.
2
me poter e me idhnime
s'ka kndaqësi , as'ska gëzime .
Sot , dhe nesër , e ç'do ditë
ta ndryshojëm errsinen n’dritë
3
mos t’sundohemi nga terri
mos t'krijojm fole si ferri .
Mos t'ja nxijëm jeten vetvehtes .
Mos t’ja errsojëm driten , “ jetës “ .
4
kush ndjek rrug e jetë pa hile 
ky rrit gëzime në familje .
Ky eshtë dielli n'gru e n'fëmij .
Ky eshtë mjalta në shoqni .
5
si në tokë dhe në ahiretë
ligjet egzistojën n'dy jetë .....! 
Mjer gabuesi dhe i vështiri
që veçohet nga i miri .
6
jeta ka gjatsi pa fund
fundi nuk i gjindet kund ....!
Sa t'jesh gjall , pastro ndergjegjen
me ndergjegje lumno vehten .
7
kush don vehten në t'tvertet
eshtë ndergjegjëja që i jep jetë .
I jep nder e emën t'naltë
i jep shije t'ambël mjaltë ...! 
               ==========


FJALT E URTA JAN SI FRUTA …!        
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
Besoji asaj qe prek,që shef,që ndijn
pëpiqu ndrite vehten ,familjen ,shtepin .
Let jet si darsëm , shkollë , jeta n'familje .
Për ndryshe : Humbet e mbytesh n’mjerime .
2
ka t'urt et’but , fjal mjaltë n'shoqni .
Nga mbrend neperk ,nga jasht zotni
e n'fakt , në familje jan si stuhi
stuhi zemrimi,termek n'shtëpi..!
3
ma shum se dijen,ma shum se gunen..,
t’përpiqena , ta ulim  hunden .
Mos t’jemi t’ashpërt e hilexhij
mos tjemi helmë , n’shoqni en’shtëpi .                    
4
si them fetar , njeriut brrutal
q'mbrend n'familje , n'dorë mban tagan .
En'sa n'shoqëri : Thojn eshtë derman
as’ “ zotë “ as’rob ,këto njerz s’idon .
5
ato zotni , që lan fjal t’urta ,                                                                                                                                                        na eushqyen mendjen si T’ISHIN  fruta .
mbeten mësimdhanës,n'korrniz t'mirësis
t'nderuem et'dashtun n'zemër t'shoqëris.
                       ===========

SI TA KONSIDEROJM DHE , Ç’DOBI JEP  “DITUNIA” ?
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
Krahasoje ditunin,si ujin që pijëm
Si diellin që ndritë,si trupin me shpirtë ..
Të Dijësh dot thot,s’je qenije e kot.
... Dija nt'vërtet zbulon ç’do t’mbshehtë.
                         =========








O TOKA NANË ,NANA SHQIPNI…..?
ME SHEKUJ LUFTOVE , KURR SU DORZOVE… 
========================
besa e shqiptarit nuk ndryshket e s’prishet
besa shqiptarit me shpatë nuk pritet
por djegë,përcëllon,kush ja prek brigjet
s’lejon keqbërsa t’ja shkëlasin shtigjet. 
2 
ato lanetë që isollen mundime
kësaj tokë nane e lodhun n’shqetsime ,
s’jan bijët e sajë , nana s’ifalë ,
këto jan të namun, jan shok me djallë .
3
mbas gjithë mundimesh q’vuejte n’botë
nga trathëti t’ndryeshme ,nga miqët e dobët,
sotë banu gati : T’kërkojën n’euvropë
n’mes t’nji shoqërije t’ngroftë e t'fortë .
4
gëzohen bijët tuejë që kan nji nanë
trimnesh et’bukur si zojë gjithëmon .
Kurr nuk je trembur as s’je anku
n’lufta t’përditëshme kurr s’je turpnu.
5
sotë erdhi koha ti tokim gotat
t’përshndeten njerzit si vlla e motra ,
ta mbrojëm lirinë si nana fëmijën
pa hasmëri ta mbrojëm “ shqipninë “.
                 ==========



FËMIJËT JAN LULET E BABIT E TË MAMIT .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
1
fëmijët jan lulet e babit
i japin arom shteëpis .
I japin gzim e busqeshje mamit..!
Jan ajka e dashuris .
2
ti dona dhe ti mesojëm të ditur..! 
Edukata t'ju jet ushqim çdo ditë .
Nesër : Kur nji ditë jan rritur
dot na nderojn , e na dojn me shpirtë.
                   =========

O KAPADAI APO MENDEMDH , I PËRJASHTUEM NGA THJESHTSIA .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*==*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=

Si të duket vehtja, që mburr vedvedin ?
Dhe mbi të t´jer , kokëris si gjel.
Pyte nji her boten dhe jeten
sa i vogël dukesh,sa nji kokërr melë.
2
her´si furtuna e her´si breshërija ,
versulesh ashpërt mbi shpind t´vegjëlis.
Me pasje gëzohesh , me armë krenohesh,
si kur veç tejet ,s´ka tjer as´prisë.
3
prej nji ma t´voglit , që ashtë vet krymbi,
që për té thu sot, s´ka fuqí.
Prej këtij gojë voglit tesh t´thithet tlyni
sa , edhe kockat ka me ti shkëri.
4
o njeri i famës, pse ti ,shum mburresh ?
A por flet dejshëm prej pasunis.
A mendon t´nesërmen që ti dot bluhesh
nen parmendë t´hekurt , për bimë t´bujqësis.
5
z´butu moj zemër brum i përdheshëm.
Shporru nga fáma e mendje-madhshtis.
As´ ti, as´ unë ; s´jemi t´përhershëm.
Për veç se zotitë, t´jetër s´ka prisë.
                 ==============

ZOGU NË KAFAZ NUK KËNDON PËR GAZ , POR MËR MARAZ .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
Bylbyl i bukur voglush kangtar
thojën : Kur ti këndon, shpesh edhe qanë .
Kuj i kndon aq bukur , shpirtnish me mall...?
Thot : I këndoj " zotitë " që më man gjall .
2
bylbyl ibukur , jam tuj t'ba be
ku e gjen at' za , pot''pyes : Kush je ..?.
Thëras “ zotinë tim “ zotin që m'lindi
që t'më jap forcë ,t'mos më ikë , durimi .
3
Në erë ,furtuna, n'borna të vështira
shpesh i uritur , n'lakshtin e nt'këqija ,
ilutem tnaltit, ndihm " perendi " ..?
“ ai “ më përgjigjet : Më jep fuqi .
4
Ti..! Si njeri . E unë , nji zogë malesh
ti , që perulesh , lutesh e falesh
a e din kush je..? Te zoti " nji
jemi t bashkuem , unë ,edhe ti .
4
lutem , kur t'më shifni
m'mbromni , mos më vritni .
Nuk këndoj nga qefi , por qaj prej hallit
qaj shokët e mij mbreta kafazitë .
5
Ma i bukuri za që unë kam ndij
që për çudi , m'ka dhan këndaqësi,
është zani i thirsit në " perendin "
që , n'kafaz t'zemërs e ndryejn " Dashnin.
                     ============

DUHAN,CINGARE : S’KAM TË DREJT T’JULAVDROJ,AS T’JU OFENDDOJ….
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
O cingare....?

1
nuk mund tju fyej,as'tju lavderoj
je si nji mik,sju ofenddoj .
Je shok i shekujve, sje krijue kot,
shpesh ner te veshtira,na gjindesh shok .
2
ke shum te mira e dame t'veshtira ,
miqesija e tepert,na sjell shum tkeqija..!
Na sjell kollitje,e smundje t’keqe
nga fryma : Erna të palezetshme .
3
kush e ka rrisk e eheq nga vehtja,
n'se sepin ma,izgjatet jeta .
Nuk sjell dobi c'esht everteta
eshte dam per shndetin , e dam ner xhepa...!
4
n'se nuk e len " se ske mundsin ,
t'pakten rralloje shpëto mushkerin .
Nuk ashtë cingarëja " shpirti dhe jeta "
eshte : Shndeti, jeta edhe kuleta .
5
tymi i tij leshon helm ,t'helmon.
Lum kush se pin ,, e eharron .
Nuk me pelqen ti tham ilig
por shndeti i thot, je shum armik .
6
shpesh prish orekse , krijon tensione
merr pjes n'shkatrrime ner shum organe .
Kesaj i thojen : Jep lek me mbyt vetevehten
me shkatrrue shndetin e me prish kuleten ..!
                           ============

ZOTIT I LUTENA NA….! ( ilahi ) .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
All-llah,all-llah,all-llah
zotin thërasim na .
me dashnin e zemërs
i përulena.
2
me rrespekt e thrasim
kurr nuk e harrojm.
Me dashnin e shpirtit
n´çdo çast e kujtojëm
3
zoti ashtë i madh
s´ka fillim as fund.
Ku lind e prendon
ajë, gjindet gjthkund.
4
zoti nji bakshish
ja dhuroj ym-metit :
Pru resulin tonë
t´naltin muhametin.
5
vetë, resuli tha :
Zoti mu m´ka çu
me ju than,ditë natë
me u lut pa pushu.
6
sherjatë-tarikatë
dashni-marifet.
Të gjitha jan hak.
Pshtim ka kush i ndjek.
7
ky zotni gjithmon
ym-metit i tha ;
me besumun zotin
amanet na e la.
8
tha resuli i jonë :
Pshtim kush don n´dy jet,
goj e tij t´jet mjaltë,
e n´zemër ,i drejt.
9
babë e nanë me i dasht
kurr mos mei idhnu.
Punës mos me ju nda,
zemrat me i pastru.
10
vetë resuli tha :
Rabilalemin.
Zoti ashtë gjithkund
e gjthshka jan t´tijët.
11
porosit resuli….!
Për me u ba njeri :
Shoqishojn afrojeni
në nji perendi.
12
All-llah,all-llah,all-llah 
zemrat të thrasin ty,
veprat tuja i shofim
me mend e me sy.
13
me rrespekt ta thrasim 
bijëm në salavat.
Për resulinë ton
t´ja këndojmë si : Dhurat.
               =============






BISEDA E NJI ANDRRE…!
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
1
ST'KUPTOJ ANDËRR : ENIGËM JE..? 
MENDËJA TRILLON ,APO TI MENDËJEN E HUTON..?
HER NA SHGRADON , E HERË NA RRITË MBRETË .
ÇUDITEM ,ÇUDI...JE SHUM SEKRETË. 
2
ENDËRR TË THEM , KUR NUK JAM FJETË .
MBETEM KURIOZ : KUSH MENDJE JE..?
SI QIELLË,SI DIELLË,SI TOKË,SI JETË
NJI I DALLOJ ,SI ÇUET SI FJETË . 
3
ENDËRR TË THAM KUR JAM SYE ÇILË,
NT'VËRTET T'BESOJ , KUR JAM SYE MBYLLË .
Ç'NGATRRES ,ÇUDI , SI ÇUETË SI FJETË
NJI PAMJE,NJI BOTË,NJI DETË, NJI JETË . 
4
SHPESH , BUKURIT E AMBLA TË NJI ANDRRE
MË LUMËNOJN ME GËZIME NT'VËRTET .
KUR ÇELI SYET ,T'GJITHA KËTO PAMJE
SI KUR FUNDOSEN THELL , NË NJI DET . 
5
KUR ZGJOHEM , QESHEM...E’RRI N'MENDIME...,
E PYES VETËVEHTEN : Ç'KUPTIM DOT KETË..?
KUR JETOJM ÇUETË,S'SHOFIM ANDRRIME
POR N'FAKTË ,T'NJI LLOJta , ISHOFIM FJETË .
6
ANDRREN SI ANDERR , E QUEJM NJI ANDERR.
ANDRRA ESHTË ENDËRR , KUR JEMI N'GJUMË .
JETO ME ANDRREN QË QUHETË : SHGJANDËRR .
HIQJU NGA ANDRRAT . ANDRRAT S'KAN FUNDË ...!
                           ==============







JA DETIKOJ T’NDERUEMVE,POETVE SHQIPTAR 
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
1
Si vajza mbi te bukuren kur nis me end,
ndoj lule t’hijshme t shijshme me stolis,
keshtu dhe poeti shkruan vargje me pend
atedheut te tij , te ardhshmes iqindis .
2
Perte e shdrejta ashte si nata e zez
si drita terrin qe kurr nuk e don,
dhe,per çdo gja n’se sillet ugurzezë
poeti n’vargje ashpert i mallkon.
 3
Poet, permu, ti je bylbyl i gjall,
e sa her zanin kur ta ndi, kam gezim,
vargjet me n’xisin, me ushqejën gzim mall,
e dashtuni rrespekt per vendin tim.
4
O pend e arte, e mendje drit leshues,
ti , n’gjanë me diellin qe ngrohë e ndriçon,
ti ,flet aq ambel,si kur flet nji mesues,
si nji baba, qe flet e nuk gabon.
5
Vargjet e ambla ,mendeja ishijon .
Te ç’do qeliz , zemra i rrugton,
vargjet e jueja , kang kangtari i kndon,
at-dheut e darsmash , e ndijëm zanin tand.
                       =============


Z.. KE-LER : PËRSHNDETJE SHOQNORE …!
POEZIT TUJA ME PELQYNE SHUM. 
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
Jam këndaq nga shija e shkrimeve t’ambla
t’rradhitura aqbukur e t’kthjellt në kuptim .
Me qef ilexova ,aq fort mikanda
sa,zemra mathot : T’sjellt jeta gëzim .
2
T’shkrujm n’faqet tona ,sa ma shum vjerrsha .
T’shpëlodhet lexuesi kur ti lexojn..!
Si lule-mlule që udhëton bleta
kështu vargjet tona , letirreshtojm
3
N’vend petagogut , kemi lexusat
vlersimi i tyne është i sinqertë .
Për letërsit, “ lexusat , jan : Mësuesat .
Këto i vejn notat : “ ndandë ose dhetë “
             ===========

NGA VJEN E MIRA,SI LIND SHOQNIA .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
Pyes vehten time, ç'ka është kndaqësija...?
nga vjen e mira,si lind shoqërija .
ç'randësi ka prindi, ç'eshtë Perendija ..?
“ e ka detyrë ta mësojn : gjithësija ".
2
vijëm nga dikuhi..., si miq n'kte globë ,
kush eshtë i mençur nuk thot : jamë kotë .
Ka nji kuptim…? ! unë tham kërkohet :
Ç'do individ t'riabilitohet .
3
Mesuesi është prindi . Jeta eshtë shkolla...!
Nesër nji ditë dot jemi n'prova ..!
Ligji është busulla , rruga e dretimit .
e , për t'gabueshmit... , është  rruga e ndeshkimit .
4
Kuj i duket vehtja , i madh e i fortë
eshtë vështir t'besohet se s'eshtë i dobët .
Ktu në kte globë : pasqyr është vepra .
Veprat q'i shofim n'ekran nga jeta ..!
5
Fenat n'gjuh t'ndryshme,jan nji emirë
jan n'dobi t'vehtes kur "je" i lirë . 
rrespekt,dashni,e ibamirës
ethem me bindje: jan t'perendis 
6
XHamija e Kisha, faltore te ndryshme
ushqejn ndergjegjen t’largojn nga ndryshqet .
Jan vend shirimit , jan farmaçi 
ku : gjynahqarin kthehet n'njeri ..!
7
Kush ecë me hile si kur ecë dhelpna
mos harro t' nesërmen : dot dal e drejta.
Burrni e grada i ka vetë .jeta....!
mjer kush gabon : ei bjen nër kthetra..!
8 
Dhe n'qoft fetarë , n'pozit i naltë .
dhe n'qof i ditur..! , dhe mendje arë ..!
po prishe zemra..., je helmë,s'je mjaltë .
Je bishë e egër,je pronë nër djallët..! 
8
N’qoft musliman , n’qoft kotolik
N’qoft se gabon e është ilig ,
S’prishet xhamija,kisha,evepra
Prishet fajtori , që është si dhelpna .
9
Veprat e t’urtve n’se ibesoni
Dhe me dishir n’se i rrespektoni
Nuk t’prishet puna , nuk t’prishet jeta ,                                                                                                                                       Nga fjalt e urta ndertohet vehtja .
10
N’diten e ardhshme,n’mbrritjen e fundit
N’kohen që flen es’çohesh prej gjumit ,
Doe kemi t’vështirë,kush punoj keq ,
Denohen t’rinj dhe , denohen pleq .
11
Ka që s’besojn ,dhe s’dijn ç’është fundi .
Kush punoj mirë , si shkon bosh mundi .
Nër të dy botënat ka ligjë e rregull ,
Mjer ai qs’shef e iduket mjergull .
                   =============

MOS I NGACMONI “ FENAT “
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
FENAT JAN SHUM RRUGËSH
POR N'FUND , MBRRIJN N'NJI PIKË...!
TË GJITHA NEN NJI DIELLË
I NDRIÇON NJI " DRITË "
2
SI AI QË S'BESON,E AI QË BESON
ZOTI NA KA LIND,ZOTI NA JETËSON. .
JETA KA NJI LIGJË,KUSH NUK E NDERON
ESHTË KUNDRA VETVEHTES,VEDIT I BAN DAM .
3
ME DEBAT E GRINDJE
NUK NDERTON VLLAZNI
KU KA JETË ME GËZIME
ATY KA URTI .
         ==========

MERITOJN RRESPEKT. “ KRIJESAT QË ADHURUN           
              PERENDIN .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*
krijesa që adhuruen perendinë.
Rrespektuen gjithësin.
Nuk ju përulen të vështirave
e mbrojten mirësin..!
2
durimi i “tyne” i naltë
ishte mburojë e artë’
ishin të sinqertë et’dashtun
t’ambël nga goja,mjaltë .
3
me zemër e baj nijet :
I lutem zotitë timë
qofshin të lumtun n’xhennetë
në mat’bukurin qytetrim..!
4
eshtë rrugë e vështir të jesh
rrugëtar si njerztë e naltë.
Eshtë vështir ket rriskë ta kesh
të jetojësh i ambël mjaltë .
5
nga s’jellëja jan fisnik
të fortë e durimtarë .
Nga besa jan besnikë
nga zemra , zemër arë’..!
            =======



MJALTA  ËSHTË E AMBËL . POR DASHURIA JA KALON …!
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
1
MA E AMBLA GJA THOJN : ËSHTË MJALTA .
KAM BINDJE , SE DASHURIJA JA KALON .
RRESPEKTI,URTESIJA BUJARIA E FJALA
XAJN VEND , ATY KU DASHURIA JETON .
2
IDHNIMI,PERBUZJA ,DEMBELLLEKU E EVESHTIRA
N'FAMILJET E URTA , SKAN PJES AS'VEND .
"KTU" E KAN VENDIN : ARMONIA , EMIRA
DURIMI , KULTURA , QE DHUROJN SHEND. ...( gezim )
3
PO TA MENDOJM SA E SHKURT ASHTE JETA
GLOBI , KU , JETA S'ASHTE SHUM E GJAT.
DO ISHTE EMIRA SIC THOT EDREJTA :
SI VLLA E MOTRA ME MUJT ME UDASHT .
4
SJELLJET E KQIJA ,VEPRA T'PA LIGJSHME ,
TSHËMTOJN NGA SHPIRTI E T'NXIJN NGA SEDRA .
SHKELJET E RREGULLAVE , ERRUGET TPA HIJËSHME
PARA NDERGJEGJJES JAN : VEPRA T'ERRTA .
5
RINI , LESHO DRITË , NDERTOJE JETEN .
SHKOLLA E DIJA , LE TJET N'VEND TE PAR .
KUSH NDERON PRINDIN , KA NDERU VEHTEN .
KUSH DON ATDHEUN : QUHET " SHQIPTAR ".
                      =============


JETA KA NEVOJ GJITHMON PËR : “ GJELBRIM “ .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
Ndertoje jeten , zbukuroje gjelbroje ,
të egren… shartoje .
Pema e butë e njeriu i urtë
jan : Diellë e frut.
2
Sa do arrsyeja t’jet e madhe
“ ti “ besoj dy dishmitarve .
Dishmitar t’kesh syt e ballitë
e jo , fallxhor , e fallxhore fallitë
              ============







E DON MAMIN SHUM..,!
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
shikon nga dritarëja mamin duke ardh
me fruta e lojna , me nji majmunë tbardhë 
me buzqeshje gezueshem mamin e gezon
sa të due o mam,se ti shum më donë *-
2
kur jemi tuj lujtë , me shoqe e shok
kur më thret mamaja, ngas vrap me errokë.
Ithem mamitë, mamë, pse më ke kërku
mami më thot : Ulu , erdhë ora me mësu .
3
kur kryej mësimet, lajë, durë edhe dhambët
mbasi lajë dhe faqet, i lajë edhe kambët .
Eja t'keqen mami, shtriju e flejë gjumë
mami më ka shpirtë,dhe unë e du shum
4
kush don babinë maminë,dhe si idhnon
ky fëmijë eshtë nji engjëll , dhe zoti e mbronë 
ti ndigjojëm , ti dojëm : prindit në çdo ditë,
kur kthehen nga puna, ti puthim me shpirtë.
                        =============









TË PËRPIQENA TË BAHEMI SHOK ME  “DURIMIN “
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
1
KUR E MIRA TË PRINË E TI EPRANDON,
EMIRA TË SHTREMBTEN GJITHNJI E LARGON .
NË DAÇ ME GJETË SHPËTIM : BANE SHOK DURIMINË .
DURIMI ESHTE PORTA , GJUHA E SHPETIMIT..!
2
NJERIU SHPESH SHUM T´VËSHTIRA DALLKË I KA NË JETË
I DUKET VETVEHTJA N´FURTUN , SI MBI DET.
KTO JAN FATE T´SHKRUME: RRADH PRAPSOHEN DOT
QE TI KALOJSH LEHT ,THIR DURIMIN SHOKË .
3
ÇDO EVËSHTIRË ELODHSHME,MUNDIME E LOTË
POTERË, MOSMARRVESHTJE, IDHNIM DJE E SOT .
HIDHI NË STRAJCË MBAS SHPINDE SI NJI HIÇ E KOT.
PËRQAFO DURIMIN : BANU ME TE SHOKË
4
TË ARDHSHMEN E VËSHTIRË DITENË E GJUKIMIT
FUNDIN E JETËS TANDE ÇASTIN E DORZIMIT….!
MOS E LEN N´HARRESË,SA T´JETOSH I GJALLË
BASHKOJU ME T´PASTËRTEN,T´VËSHTIREN QUJE PRRALL.
5
RRUGA E ERRTË PA DRITË,SJELLJA E RAND E ENDYT
ASHTË USHQIM I VNERSHËM PËR T´VERBUEMT NGA SYT.
BANI VENDË NDRIÇIMIT,DURO,DHURO MJALTË….!
VASHDO RRUGEN TANDE, AT QË ASHTË E NALTË.
6
TË KEQEN MOS E JOSH,AS MOS E LAVDRO,
AS ME EGËRSI KURR MOS E THUMBO,
KUR T´JESH NE E VËSHTIR,THIR DURIMIN PRAN.
DURIMI ASHTË MJETI ,QË SHUAN XHDO VULLKAN.
7
NË KËTE NJERZIM ÇKA ASHTË JERETIS,
JAN ,DHE KA QË NGJAJN ,S´NDRYSHOJN PREJ BAKTIS.
THIRI ZOTITË TANDË,LUTU , KIJ BESIM…,
PAKSOHEN PENGESAT KUSH ECË ME DURIM.
8
NE DO FAT TE MIR,LYPE ME NDERIM,
ME VIRTYTE TE NAJTA,RRITE ME SHKELQIM.
T'ARDHSHMES T'SOTMEN TANDE, LENIJA SI KUJTIM
DHURAT DASHURIJE ME EMNIN : " DURIM " .
9
TURFULLINË E FYMJE ,JETA ME ZEMRIM
N´GJET SI KUR CIKLONI ,QË KRIJON SHKATRRIM.
BANU DET I GJANË , NE DO PËRPARIM,
ECË GJITHNJI I DASHTUN , ME SHOKUN DURIM.
10
Jeta te sejcilli ashtë caktu rracionë.
Në çdo çast sejcilli , merr atë ç´ka i takon.
ç´ka na bjen e nesërmja,çasti sna tregon,
zoti ashtë që edin : ta shton... Ta mungon...!
11
Globi ku ne jemi , përkohsisht n´jetësim ,
n´gjet e njejtë si shkolla riabilitim.
Në kte kampë të vshtir: Ndoshta si denim ,
sa t´jetojm t´përpiqena ,t´shndrrohemi n´pastrim.
12
RRiji pran ndërgjegjëjes ,ndrite në çdo orë
shpirtit e rreth zemrës, thurija si kunorë.
Lutu për vetvehte,thiri zotit tandë
perendija ashtë : Falë…,edhe denonë.
13
Ka shum nër t´ veshtira , që vujn vujtje t´randa ,
nga se skamja jau kyçi bollekun , në pranga .
Ka,që nuk ankohen,s´lotojnë as s´zemrohen.
Dhe n´se pasunohen,e kan turpë t´krenohen.
14
Linde lakuriq,i çveshur prap shkon ,
lndjen edhe vdekjen : gjithkush e provon.
Paret e lavdija,nuk jan pasuni .
Pasuni e dritë ashtë : Kur je njeri .
15
Sa të pasur shkuan ,e lan mallë e gjan,
u ndan miqësh e shokësh ,dhe dyrnjan e lan ?
Nji eardhshme e shpejtë ,që ashtë shum e mbsheft,
na rrëmben si lumi, na bashkon n´nji det.
16
Njeriu ashtë rrugtar,mik i ksaj botë.
Organizma e tijë ashtë ndertu me tokë .
Toka dhe njeriu, jan nji brum i njejtë.
N´veçansi vetë shpirti , ashtë nji trup i shejtë.
17
Trupë e shpirtë në "nji", zoti i ka bashku.
Kjo forcë dukurije, ashtë mjetë me u dallu.
Kët forcë makanizmi , kush din me e drejtu,
at' çka mbjellë doe korrin , për me ejetu.
18
Të pys ty oshpirtë : Trupinë që drejton .
Urdhnat që ti merr , kuj ja dedikon..?
Unë tham : Zoti ashtë,kjo fuqi urdhnon ,
ky,krijon e shduk , fal edhe denon.
19
xhmija e kisha vende: Ku ndritë zemra.
Shum faltore t´ndryshme,yje me shum emna .
Kan kuptim të naltë….! N´cillen do bujtin
gjith sej cilla féé : thrasin perendinë.
20
edhe qumshti n´broke ka n´gjyren e bardhë,
nuk i shifet tlyni , pa u kthye në llalltë.
Ndritu kush a iverbët : Kndaqu me gjithsinë….!
Te sejcilla vepër shife perendinë.
21
çka ka jeretisë nuk merren me mend,
zoti ashtë i madhë , gjindet në çdo vend.
Edhe djallin,djallë : Zoti e ka kriju
djallin qoft larg nesh , randë e ka mallku.
22
djalli në vend t´brinave : Menden ka neperkë.
N´gjuhen e tij t´ambël ruhet : Helmë i msheht.
Mbi shemtim ,vesh të bukuren : Lakun e lakmisë.
N´vend dashnisë së ngroftë : çarkunë e trathtis.
23
djalli, ashtë vetë vepra : Rruga e shemtimit ,
kshtjella,ku bujtinat jan : Humnerë errsimit.
Stolitë e teprueme,çthurëjet e dëfrimit :
Rrezikojn moralin,shndedin e lulzimin.
24
ambëlcina e tij : Bukuri e lavd….!
I jep n´gjyrë t´gabushmes : E lustron të ártë.
Mjer ai që gabohet, e bjen préh në lajkë.
Lum ai që pendohet , e ndryshohet n´mjaltë
25
trathëtija,mashtrimi,rrena e stolisur ,
buzqeshja e ithur,sjellja i kokëkrisur,
puna shkelëeshko,dembelëllek e gjum
djalli i quan gëzime : I adhuron shum.
26
në uzdajë t´mashtrimit kush shpresonë jetësim ,
dhe mbi prehun t´çthurjes ,kush andrron gezim.
Korrë t´ardhshme të frigëshme : Në dy jetë helmim
ky vetvrarsë i verbët ,zor se gjen shpëtimë .
27
mbroje vetvetvehten me cillsinë e nalt.
Ndrite ecëjen tande : Ktheje jeten n´mjaltë.
Hiqëja helmin vehtes,shduke terrin natë,
mos beso në frutat e nji pembës thatë.
28
i errsum kush ecë,rrugen se dallon
n´qoft dhe filozof, terri egabon.
Të gjitha punët n´vazhdim,koha i përgjon
koha në nji t´ardhshme : Nji ditë i gjukon .
29
zoti,nga melekt : Gjithnji na përgjon.
Jan përkrah me ty,kah do që ti shkon .
Ditunija e naltë , gjithnji na udhzon,
çoje vehten tande aty : Ku z´gabon.
30
shpirtit mbrenda trupit: Iduket si vorr
kur ban faj,përcllohet si kur ashtë në zjarr,
ktu ashtë ferri i parë ,bota ku jeton.
çdo dit dhe ma i vështir, për at që gabon.
31
brumi i njerzimit ashtë gatu me dhé,
dhé ka kenë, dhé ashtë,prap dhé nesër je.
Njeriu ashtë naltësu mbi çdo kenuni,
kshtu i pëlqeu t´naltit,t´madhit perendi.
32
prandaj, duhet vehtja rrespektu me vepra,
pa virtyte t´nalta ,nuk busqesh kurr jeta.
Ndryshe ; jeta vyshket, kthehet në shkretëtin,
kthehet në ndryshkë si shije: Zhduk çdo ambëlcin.
33
profetnit me rradh t´rrespektuem e t´gjall
porosi kan lan : me u lutë,me falë….!
I pa shpirtë me u ba : Ndoshta zoti st' fal.
Gibet e i pa besë : Ashtë mekami djall.
34
dredha e përbuzja,rrena edhe smira,
fymja edhe mburrja,shpifjet : jan errsina.
Zemërs,shpirtit,trupit : I japin trazina
si rrjedha e lumit i rrmben e vshtira .
35
zoti ashtë krijusë,duronë e mshiron.
Në kurnë e tha : kush më donë , e mbron.
Që ti shdukim t´metat,lutju zotit tandë.
Kush e thret me zemër : Zoti e ndihmon .
36
ligji ashtë trafikë,nismetartë drejton,
te çdo egzistencë : Ligji egziston.
Për islam drejtues ashtë : Hadithë-kuranë
me kte busullë të shejtë ecë, ai që sgabon.
37
dashurinë në rrenë , mos e quaj për mirë,
dashurija n´rrenë,nuk ashtë kurr e lirë.
Lajkat e mashtrimet jeta si përfill.
Nuk ban dritë kurr dielli, n´nji errsin t´till.
38
drejtusa kryesor , që jan n´kryepushtet .
Dhe nenpunsa të ndryeshëm , me pozitë nen mbretë,
jeta i nderon,ligji i përgjon..!
Koha i shpërblen , aq sa jutakon.
39
sedra ecë mbi péé,si mbi urë kalon ,
mbi kte urë sa ecë, ruju se gabon.
Mbi kte fije t´hollë , kush ecë randë, e lshon…..!
Kputet,zhytet n´turp ,mjerë kush e provon .
40
në féé të vetë kush lutet,féja jep dobi.
Féja ashtë shum nxitëse,të frymzon njeri.
Nga njeriu jeta, kthehet në preokopi.
Sa ma shum njeri aq ka lumturi.
41
lajkatart e fésë , që luten e qajn ,
e nesër mbas shpinde ,urrejën edhe shajn.
Jan fétar të dobt :zoti i mshiroft.
"kto" n´dashni t´krijuesitë  an krijes e ftoft.
42
fetar n´thue se jamë,për me u bind taman:
Me sifatë vetvehten mate sa peshon.
Lutu me gjith zemër,thire zotin tandë.
Kush e thretë me zemër, zoti e ndihmon.
43
zoti ashtë i madhë,ska fillim as fund,
nga lindë e prendon ,ai gjindet gjithkund.
Jam nji ipashk , i njoftoj njerzis
në kuranë e tha, lutjuni perendisë.
44
në kuranë e tha : Ska fillimë as fund
kah lind e prendon: Egzistojë gjithkund.
Na kshillon profeti,për me u ba njeri:
Shoqishojn afrojeni në nji perendi.
45
me dredhi e rrena , kurr mos u udhëhiq,
t´miren n´vend ku zduhet, ruje mos e flliq.
Mbylle ndry të shtrembten :hidhe çelsin n´det
shpërvjel mangët puno, mos lakmo me fjet.
46
jeta ashtë e ambël,toka na ushqen.
Kush e rrespekton , ashtë njeri me mend.
Zoti na jetson :aqë sa ashtë me vendë,
i caktonë vetë fatet,vendosë ,nuk pyt kend.
47
o zotë ndritna né: Nji vllaznim t´përbashkët
miqë e dashamirë , me na ba me u dasht…!
Porosija e naltë , e kuranit shejtë
nji me zemrat tona , u bashkoft e njejt.
48
kenuni e t´ndryshme , çka ti ke ujdisë,
me mjeshtri të kandshme i ke jeretisë.
Me dashni të pastërt zemrat t´thrasin "ty"
vepratë tuja i shofim , me mendë e me sy..!
                    =============



BANU HETUES I VETVEHTES TË DIJSH SE CILLI  “JÉ “  .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
përpiqu të jesh hetues ndaj vehtes
të mësojsh ç'far t'metash ke ?
Seleksjono : ç'far i duhet jetës ...?
Qe mos të jesh n’gabim e nt’vështir , sa jè .
2
ai , që , përpiqet të ndertohet n'jetë ,
e bahet idobishëmi : I familjes , e i shoqnis .
Ky besnik , iligjëshm dhe i sinqertë 
eshtë i mbrojtun , n’buroj t’perendis .
3
ktu , n’këte globë të bukur dhe të hijëshme
them , se jemi , si në nji shkoll të vështir …,
nuk besoj se ka gja t'pa arritëshme
po dishrove ..? Mund t'bahesh i mirë ...!
4
ç'jemi sot, e ç'mund t'bahemi nesër
mvarret nga ti , se si e dishronë ...?
Nse mbjell t'mira , do ti korrsh pa tjetër
n'dobi t'vehtes , et' njerzve qe don..!
5
njeriu n'botë : Nuk është i padukshëm
mbrenda shpirtit i shifet çka ka .
është nji sy i ndritshem e i padukshem
dhe n'errsinë , na shef ç'ka jem tuj ba .
6
dhe planetet me komand " t'dikushit "
rrotullohen rreth vendit t'caktuem .
Rregullisht i binden nçast " krijuesit "
vazhdojn punen , dhe jan t'pa gabuem .
7
vall , pse luten , dhe kerkohet meshirë .
Vall , ç’deryr, kërkohet , nga ne ?
“qe t'jetojm dhe t'jemi njerz te lirë “
duhet rregull , e vllaznim sa jé .
                ================


KANGA DHE MUZIKA , T’LARGON NGA  “VETMIJA “ .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
Ndihmojeni dhe kurojeni vehten
me kangët e melodit e fizoarmanikës.
Se, shpirti e ka t’nevojëshme si jeten
defrimin , edishiren e muzikës.
2
kanga e muzika të shëron
rritë miqsi,forc e shndet.
Strese, mërzina,ti largon.
Ambjentit i jep shëhret……. ( gezim )
3
iku e sotmja : Lenija të djeshmes.
Të nesërmen as mos e kujto.
Jetoje t´sotmen,se sot ashtë jeta
t’sotmen përpiqu ,mos e harro.
4
eharrove t’sotmen,harrove vehten.
E sotmja ashtë : Dita dhe jeta .
Esotmja , e ti : Jeni vetvehtja
sepse,çdo ditë “ nji ditë ashtë jeta….! “
5
dashurija n’fakt eshte kndaqsia .
Ku dashurojn dhe duhen me shpirt
njerzit , nuk dijn se c’esht merzija
kur jan n’mes njerzve te lumtur et’mir .
6
dashurija nuk vdes ,por rritet,
e ato , qe duken nga jasht buzgaz
kujdes..! Kontroll der t’njifet
se ndryshe : Mbetesh , n’ kafaz .
7
zoti na dha ,llogjik e dije .
E ato t’mjer , qe kan mendje baktije ,
jan n’hall ,jasht e mbrend shtpije ,
gjithemon t’lodhun larg lumturije .
8
e ai qe z’baton ligjet e ditëve
e perpiqet t’punojn si bleta ,
e asht i shoqeris ei prindve
ketij , i shkon mbar jeta .
            ==========


 “ PUNO,JETO E MENDO ,ÇDO DITË T’SOTMET “ .
    =*=*=*=**=**=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
Rri e djeshme n’shtëpi t'harresës
hiqiju t’sotmes, na ulargo .
mos nau përzi , në punt e jetës,
ditët qe vijn : Mos nai ngacmo .
2
t’gjitha t’vështirat që kaluene
s’kam dishirë qe ti kujtoj .
Për mue mbeten te harrueme
as’që dua ma ,ti mendoj .
3
jetoj t’sotmen , pres te nesermen .
Kryej detyrat n’pun e n’shtepi .
Me ato lek ku derdha djersen
mbaj " familjen e femij ".
4
frigë e strese e gjana t’veshtira
qe kohë t’gjat , sm’kan lan rahat .
Sot , mendoj per t’ardhshme t’mira
sepse : Emira t’dhuron fat.
             ================







MBROJE VEHTEN....!
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
SA T'JETOJSH NË DYRNJA
LUTU..., NDIHMO FUKARAN .
NDERO : " ZOTINË " DUJE FORT...!
MOS JU BAN SHEJTANIT SHOK . 
2
N'SE S'KE FORCË T'QETSOJSH VETVEHTEN
THIR DURIMIN , MBAJE PRAN .
KY ËSHTË Z'BUTËSI, QË ZBUT T'EGREN,
KY ËSHTË MJEKU QË SHËRON ...!
                =============

THASHETHEMEXHIJT ,N'GËNJESHTËRA JAN        
             MJESHTËRA .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
N'DAÇ ME E DIJT PËR GIBETXHIJT
GATI N’GJAJN SI KUR BAGDIT .
E ARDHSHMJA KËTYNE SI BAKSHISH :
ËSHTË BANESA N’MES GJARPNISH .
2
MOS I LAKMONI THASHETHEMET .
MOS AFRONI ,T'KEQEN , RRENEN .
BANENI MIK E XHAN T’VËRTETEN
QË TA GËZONI T’AMBËL JETEN .
3
N'SE NGA ÇASTI I PËRSHPRITJES
T’DUKET VEHTJA SE PO DIGJESH .
MOS U NGUT , MOS E PRISH JETEN
STUDJO ÇESTJEN ,..GJEJ T'VËRTETEN .
4
SHUM NGA SHPIFJET , KËJO DAMTORE :
VRA E THER KA , SI N'THERTORE .
CILLI SHPIF E RREN PËR TJETRIN
SHPIRTI I TIJ BANES KA FÉRRIN .
              ===============

DASHURIA ËSHTË PRON E “ ZEMRËS “ …..!
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
AI QË EDIN KUSH ËSHTË DASHNIA
DHE N’SE E RUAN ME BESNIKRI .
ZEMRA E TIJ ËSHTË SI SHTËPIA
KTU BANON “ KJO “ DASHURI .
2
ATY KU DASHNI NUK KA
NUK KA HUMOR,GËZIM , AS KANG.
ASHTË SI PEMA KUR ASHTË THÁ
SI JETIM PA BABË E NANË .
3
MOS E FYENI DASHURIN
MOS PËRSHPRITNI PËR “ TÈ“ MBRAPSHT .
KUSH BESON NË , PERENDIN
KËTO NJERZ DUHET , ME I DASHT.
            ===============

O E AMBLA NANË....?
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*
ONANA IME,T’KAM TRAZUE SHUM
DERI SA M’RRITE,SHPESH T’LASH PAGJUM .
TI JE NDRIÇIMI, QË S’SHUHET KURR .
TI JE DASHNIJA , QË NUK KA FUND .
2
O EAMBLA NANË,O JETA IME..!
SHUM LODHJE T’DHASH, E SHPESH IDHNIME .
KURR S’MU LARGOJSHE,SHPINDEN S’MA KËTHEJSHE
POR M’PËRQAFOJSHE,E MË PËRGDHELSHE .
3
DUANI SHUM NANAT,MOS I ZEMRONI
NANAT JAN MJALTA ,MOS E HELMONI .
AI QË Z’DON NANEN,NUK DON VETVEHTEN
KA ERRSU JETEN,KA TURPNU VEHTEN .
                             ============

            O inderuam ..?
            =*=*=*=*=
MENDOJ SE KY GLOB TOKSOR, N'GJET SHUM ME NJI OFIÇIN QË NDREQ APO RIPARON KRIJESA T'KONSUMUME APO T'DAMTUEME NGA KOHA . NUK DUHET , QË NJERIU , T'QESIN HELM NGA GOJA SOT , KUNDËR ATIJ QË QET MJALTË ME VEPRA NESËR . PARA SE TË PESHOHET MALLI ,KONTROLLOHET,MBAS KONTROLLIT, JEPET VLERSIMI . JETA ËSHTË LOJË , E KËTE LOJË , PO Z'DITI ME E LUJT 
GJITHMON , DUKE E PAS PËR KRAH LIGJSHMERIN DHE PASTËRTIN E NDËRGJEGJSHME, NGA NJI GABIM I VOGËL
NJI FAMILJE E MADHE , HUMBET E Z'VOGLON VETVEHTEN NË NJI PELLG SHKATRRIMI E VORFNIJE . ME JETEN , GJITHMON JAN NË LOJË DY LOJTAR ,TË CILLËT JAN ARMIQ N'MES T'NJENI TJETRIT TË PËRGJITHMONSHËM , DHE GJITH NJI NË LUFT PA PUSHU . KËTO DY LOJTAR T'SHKOLLUEM NGA JETA , ME NJI MJESHTRI T'PËRSOSUR PROFESIONALE ,SIÇ ËSHTË TRATHËTIA KUNDRA TË DREJTËS ,VAZHDOJN DHE N'VAZHDIMSI DO JEN NË LUFT GJITHMON .FITORËJA N'DOBI T'FAMILJES DHE T'POPULLIT M'VARRET NGA MJESHTRIA E ATYNE QË E KAN NË DOR KTE LOJË,DHE QË NUK IDORZOHEN TRATHETIS . 
1
O INDERUEM,
N'SE TU DHA E DREJTA TË JESH MBI TË T'JER
T'RHIQE T'ARDHSHMEN , T'BUKUR PRANDVERË .
BANE T'PËRLOTUNIN T'BUZQESH ET'GËZOHET .
ZHDUKE MJERIMIN ,LE TË HARROHET .
2
ME SY PËRPJET PËR TAN  N’KTE JETË
LUTET I VARFUNI I LODHUN EI SHKRET:
T'MOS JET : BUK THAT E IURITUN
POR T'JET I LUMTUR DHE T'JET I NDRITUR .
                 ===========



DURIMI T’DHURON SUKSESE .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
PËLQEJENI SI MBROJTËS DURIMIN
MBAJENI SI SHOK N’FAMILJE .
ESHTË ZJARRFIKSI I ZEMRIMIT
DHE MBROJTSI QË ZHDUK GABIME .
2
HIDHI MBAS SHPINDE T’PA LIGJSHMET
SILLU I DASHTUN N’SHTËPI.
MOS JA SHKEL KUJ SHTIGJET
AS, MOS U TREGO KAPADAI .
3
ÇDO DITË NJI DITË ËSHTË JETA .
SHFRYTZOJE E DUJE FORT .
SHFYRYTZOJE DITEN SI BLETA
PËRNDRYSHE , JE KRIJESË , KOT .
                ==============

LULE QË QESHIN . RINIA E ARDHSHME .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
KËTO LULE T'BUKURA N'GAZ E N'HARE
JAN NISËMETART E JETËS SË RÉ .
U RRITSHIN T'DIJSHËM E ME ZENADA
T'SJELLSHËM E T'BUKUR,T'AMBËL SI MJALTA .
2
KËTO JAN E ARDHSHMJA , XEVENDSOJN TË TASHMEN.
KËTO JAN PUNOJSIT QË NDERTOJN T'ARDHMEN .
NESËR KUR T'RRITEN , DOT NA GJUKOJN
N'SE PUNUAM MIR,DOT NA NDEROJN .
                            =========






O RRUGËTAR MENDJE ARË'....?
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
1 
Para se të rrugëtojsh :
ndrit fuqin e shikimit t'mendjes....! 
të pastërten,të ambëlen ta takojsh
duhet dashtuni e zemrës.
2
RRugës t'dobishme mos ju ndaj.
ruje t'pastërten, ndihmo të doptinë.
nga e veshtira mos u qajë,
kur t'jesh lodhur , thir ndihmë : " ZOTIN "
3
O rrugtarë : ndihmo rrugtarin
ndihma që jep : është mirësi...!
njeriu i mirë vlen , si kur ari :
në familje e në shoqëri .
4
Kush mbjell t'mira : t'mira korrë .
koha çdo çast na përgjon
jeta n'këte globë është nji shkollë :
ai'që mëson, ai përparon .
5
Mjerë i vështiri i kësaj botë
i pa rregullt e imjer
i duket vehtja trim e i forët
e harron se nuk ka vler .
6
ai ma i forti që nuk shifet
"Ai " na shef e na përgjon .
Perendija për zotë njifet
ky zotë është ,që na gjykon...!
7
Lum i miri që e don vehten ,
e jep t'mira e kndaqësi,
e përpiqet s'prandon t'keqen:
zbaton ligje e urtsi .
8
RRena është autom në shpirt
jep errsinë , humner e frig...,
gjithemon janë në luftë të mirt
që mos t'egzistojn kjo shtrigë .
9
T'përpiqemi t'ndertojm vetvehten
që mos t'jemi t'smuer et'veshtirë.
sa ma t'bukur ta shndrrojm jeten
në nji lulishtë t'shijëshme ete lirë...!
10
shndedi e paqa të jet "NJISHI"
Dashurija të jet " DYSHI."
sinqeriteti të jet "shpirti."
e trathetija : të jet " hiçi."
               ========




DASHURIA ËSHTË PRON E
      “ ZEMRËS “ …..!
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
AI QË EDIN KUSH ËSHTË DASHNIA
DHE N’SE E RUAN ME BESNIKRI .
ZEMRA E TIJ ËSHTË SI SHTËPIA
KTU BANON “ KJO “ DASHURI .
2
ATY KU DASHNI NUK KA
NUK KA HUMOR,GËZIM , AS KANG.
ASHTË SI PEMA KUR ASHTË THÁ
SI JETIM PA BABË E NANË .
3
MOS E FYENI DASHURIN
MOS PËRSHPRITNI PËR “ TÈ“ MBRAPSHT .
KUSH BESON NË , PERENDIN
KËTO NJERZ DUHET , ME I DASHT.
             ============

TË DITURIT...!
========
ËSHTË E AMBEL FJALA “ IDITUR “ .
KAN ZEMËR E MENDËJE TË NDRITUR.
MARRIN RREZE E DRITË NGA QIELLI
NGA “LART “ : KU MERR DRITE DHE DIELLI .
2
PËRPIQU ME ASHKË TË MERRSH DRITË
NDRITE MBRENDA VEHTES N'SHPIRTË 
SHPORRE NGA JASHTA LARG , LAKMINË
NDERTO VEHTEN : NDRIT URTËSIN .
3
QË TË JESH IAFTË NË RRUGËTIM
DUHET : “ DJERSË EDHE DURIMË .
TUE FALNDERUE “ PERENDINË “
MUNDESH , E EARRIJËN LUMNIN ..
4
ATO QË ISHËRBEJËN MIRË SHPIRTIT,
JANË , BESNIKTË E “MYRSHIDITË “
NGA RRESPEKTI E PËR'ULJA :
N'ZEMER “T'SHEJHIT “ JAN  “ LULËJA “ .
5
BESNIKU : SHEJHITË ,IPERULET,
GABIMIT , MASHTRIMIT : IRUHET .
JANË : BUJAR E ZEMER MIRË
SHUM TË SJELLSHËM , E JO TË VËSHTIR .
6
SI NË FAMILJE E N'KAJSHIJ
N'DASHAMIR, N'MIQËSI , N'SHOQËRI
NËR BISEDA I KA FJALËT :
BINDESE , E T'AMBLA , SI KUR “ MJALTË “ .
7
RRUGË EVËSHTIR ËSHTË ME EVAZHDU.....! ( TARIKATIN )
POR E AMBEL ME USHIJU...!
SA MASHUM LARG NGA LAKMIJA
AQ'JE AFER , TE “ PERENDIJA “
              =============






PUTHINI EDHE JU GJYSHET...!
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=

KUR T’PUTH GJYSHJA T’DUKET MJALTË
SI KUR MJALTA , I KA FJALT .
JAN AQ T’DASHTUNA E TË NALTA
SHUM MA T’AMBLA SE SA MJALTA .
           ===============



NJI HIÇ I PA VLER .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=
KAM BINDJEN SE , NUK DOTË KETË NJERI MA FAJTOR SE NJI KEQBAS I CILLI : KËNDAQSIN E JASHTËLIGJSHME QË I SJELL ÇASTI , E SHFRYEN SI KRIMINEL DUKE GRABIT NJI FEMIJ PA E KUPTU SE ESHTË SHEMTIM DHE XHEST QE NUK FALET . DHE SE FITORËJA E TIJ MA VON , ESHTË HUMBJE…!
1
KNDAQSIJA ME KRIM QË I DHURON VEHTES
NUK ESHTË FITORE O BUDALLË.
TI S’JE BIR’I JETËS .TI JE LANET
DHE SHOKË BESNIK ME DJALLË .
2
NUK TË DON ZOTI AS ROBI ,
DHE VET TOKA TË KA RAND .
TI JE NJERI KOT S’KOTI
S’NJEF BABË AS’ NANË .
3
TI S’DIN SE Ç’ESHTË DASHNIJA .
TI S’DIN ÇFAR VLEN SHOQËRIJA .
TI JE HIÇI I PA VLER
PA GËZIM , I URRYER EI MJERË …!
4
PO NUK TË DIKTOJ LIGJËSHMERIJA ,
KUDO QË STRUKESH T’SHEF PERENDIJA .
SHPORRE KTE VESË , BANU NJERI
QË TA SHIJOJSH Ç’ESHTË “ LUMTURIJA “
                          =========

KU MUND TA GJEJ DASHNIN E VERTET...?
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
SKA MA T'AMBËL SE DASHNIJA
EDHE MJALTA E DËSHMON
MJALTA -THOT- NGA AMBËLCINA ,
DASHTUNIJA , MA KALON .
2 
CILLA ESHTË DASHNIJA E DREJT
QË LIGJËRISHT TË RRESPEKTOHET .
ËSHTË DASHNIJA E SINQERT
QË KURR " ZEMRA " NUK TRATHËTOHET . 
3
QË T'UDHTOJSH T'TAKOSH DASHNIN
DHE TË RRISH ME TE ME U KNDAQ
SHKO , KU LUSIN PERENDIN
ATY GJEN , DASHNI E PAQË .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*


NDIHMO : SHNDETIN E MARLLEKUN TAND ...!
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
KU ËSHTË ARKA E IME EKURSIMIT ...?
KUSH MUND TA DIJ , T'MË NDIHMOJ..?
KU MUND TI RUEJ , LEKËT E FITIMIT..?
PËR NT'ARDHMEN TIME , KUR KAM NEVOJ .
2
ARKEN NDIMTARI QË RUEN KURSIMET
E KA T'SIGURT TE FUKARAT.( NEVOJTART )
KUSH NDIHMON T'VARFUNIN , DHE I JEP GËZIME
JETA I KËTHEHET : N'MBARLLEK E MJALTË .
                   ===============

O,INDERUEM ..? KËSHILLOHU ME VETVEHTEN…!
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
KSHILLTARIN MA TË MIRË , E GJEN TE VEHTJA .
N’SE NUK GABOHEM , MENDËJA MA THOT :
URTSI , ZGJURSI , RRESPEKT , DON JETA .
E AI QË IKA , NUK JETON KOT.
2
KUSH DENON VEHTEN SI I PAMEND
ËSHTË VET LAKMIJA , QË EVERBON .
ËSHTË SMUNDJE E KEQE , QË ST'JEP KURR SHEND ( Gëzim .)
AS'VET MJEKSIJA , NUK E SHËRON .
3
MA MIR BUKË PAK , HER NJOM HER THATË 
SE SA KOKË ULUR ME TURP, EI NGRATË ( Ishkret .)
MA MIR I LODHUR DIT EDHE NATË…!
SE SA ME HILE ,T'MIRA E MJALTË .
4
ÇKA DUHET PASJA E MIRADINAT ..( T'mira te ndryeshme )
N'SE JAN T'FITUEME PA MUND..., E DJERSË. 
NESER SI GJARPNI , T'HELMON E VESHTIRA 
SA ILUTESH ZOTIT, MA MIR , MOS T'JESH
                       =================

FRUTAT
=*=*=*=
FRUTAT JAN T’MIRA .
KAN SHIJE E VITAMINA .
SA HER MI JEP NANA
I HÁ , SE MIKANDA .
KUR ULEM E MËSOJ
VETËM NJI , E QIROJ ,
NJI MOLLË NË DITË
FTYREN MA NDRIT.
         ========

TË DIJSH SE CILLA ËSHTË RRUGA E YTE ,KJO  ËSHTË DETYR ….
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*
1
FENAT JAN SHUM RRUGËSH
POR N'FUND , MBRRIJN N'NJI PIKË...!
TË GJITHA NEN NJI DIELLË
I NDRIÇON NJI " DRITË ".
2
SI AI QË S'BESON,E AI QË BESON
ZOTI NA KA LIND,ZOTI NA JETËSON. .
JETA KA NJI LIGJË…,,KUSH SE RRESPEKTON
ESHTË KUNDRA VETVEHTES,VEDIT I BAN DAM .
3
ME DEBAT E GRINDJE
S’NDERTOHET VLLAZNI .
KU KA JETË ME GËZIME
ATY KA URTSI .
4
KUSH S’EVLERTSON KOHEN
KUSH E HUMBET KOT,
NESYR MUND T’PENDOHET
DHE E QAJNË ME LOT’ .
5
E N’SA AI I MJERI
QË ECË  ME TAHMIN ,
ESHTË SI AI SHOFERI
QË BJEN POSHT N’GREMIN .
6
JEPNI GAZ N’SHTËPIJA 
HUMOR E KËNDAQSI .
FLAMUR T’JET’DASHNIA
N’MES T’RINJSH, E N’PLEQNI .
7
DUANI BABË E NANË
VLLAZËN EDHE MOTRA
KU KA DASHUNI :
KURR NUK SHUHET VATRA .
8
TË MJERËT E TË MJERAT
JAN ATO FATKEQ :
QË JETOJN ME NERVA
N’QOFSHIN T’RINJ E PLEQ .
9
ENGjUJT N’ÇDO SHTËPI
NËR FAMILJET TONA.
VIJN KU KA DASHNI
HUMOR ,KANGË E LOJNA .
10
E N’SA , KU RRINË DJALLI
ATY BUXHET SHERRI .
ATY , KU ËSHTË DJALLI
N’AT SHTYPI ËSHTË “ FÉRRI “ .
         ============





KOHA ËSHTË PASQYRA QË I RREGJISTRON TË KALUEMET,TË TASHMET E T’ARDHSHMET ,
TE KËJO , SHOFIM GJAT JETËS : VEPRAT , RRUGËTIMET DHE VEHTEN TON 
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*
O NJERI…..?
PËRPIQU,NDERTOJE JETEN,
Z’BUKUROJE ,GJELBROJE .
TË EGREN : SHARTOJE .
PEMA E BUTË E NJERIU I URTË
JAN : DIELLË DHE FRUTË .
2 
SA DO ARRSYEJA T’JET E MADHE….,
TI,BESOJU DY DISHMITARVE .
DISHMITAR T’KESH SYT E BALLIT
E JO , FALLXHOR E FALLXHORE FALLITË .
           ===============

RUNIJE VEHTEN,DUNIJE JETEN .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
OPESHK FAT ZI ,FAT XUB I NGRATË
KRAP IPA TRU , NDËRMEND I THATË .
VRAVE VETVEHTEN , ME SHIGJETË U THERE
RE SI IPATRU , MISH PËR FYLTERE .
2
DHE NÉ MBI TOKË ,MIQ EDHE SHOK
RUHEMI NGA EKEQËJA E FRIGA KËSAJ BOTË .
POR DHE NËR NÉ , KA NGA KY VES
BIJN N’ÇARK SI LJEPURI , SE SKAN KUJDES .

VIJËM NGA " DIKUHI " KËJO NUK MOHOHET. 
SHKOJM TE DIKUHI,KËJO S'KUNDËRSHTOHET .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
Nga vjen emira,si lind shoqnija..!
Pyes vehten time, ç'ka është kndaqësija...?
ç'randësi ka prindi, ç'eshtë Perendija ..?
“ e ka detyrë ta mësojn : " njerzija ".
2
Vijëm nga dikuhi..., si miq n'kte globë ,
kush eshtë i mençur nuk thot : jamë kotë .
Ka nji kuptim…? unë tham kërkohet :
Ç'do individ t'riabilitohet .
3
Mesuesi është prindi . Jeta eshtë shkolla...!
Nesër nji ditë dot jemi n'prova ..!
Ligji është busulla , rruga e drejtimit .
e , për t'gabueshmit... , ruga e ndeshkimit .
4
Kuj i duket vehtja , i madh e i fortë
eshtë vështir t'besohet se s'eshtë i dobët .
Ktu në kte globë : pasqyr është vepra .
Veprat q'i shofim n'ekran nga jeta ..!
5
Fenat n'gjuh t'ndryshme,jan nji emirë
jan n'dobi t'vehtes kur "je" i lirë .
rrespekt,dashni,e ibamirës
ethem me bindje: jan t'perendis .
6
XHamija e Kisha, faltore te ndryshme
ushqejn ndergjegjen t’largojn nga ndryshqet .
Jan vend shirimit , jan farmaçi
ku : gjynahqarin kthehet n'njeri ..!
7
Kush ecë me hile si kur ecë dhelpna
mos harro t' nesërmen : dot dal e drejta.
Burrni e grada i ka vetë .jeta....!
mjer kush gabon : ei bjen nër kthetra..!
8
Dhe n'qoft fetarë , n'pozit i naltë .
dhe n'qof i ditur..! , dhe mendje arë ..!
po prishe zemra..., je helmë,s'je mjaltë .
Je bishë e egër,je pronë nër djallët..!
8
N’qoft musliman , n’qoft kotolik
N’qoft se gabon e është ilig ,
S’prishet xhamija,kisha,evepra
Prishet fajtori , që është si dhelpna .
9
Veprat e t’urtve n’se ibesoni
Dhe me dishir n’se i rrespektoni
Nuk t’prishet puna , nuk t’prishet jeta ,
Nga fjalt e urta ndertohet vehtja.
10
N’diten e ardhshme,n’mbrritjen e fundit
N’kohen që flen es’çohesh prej gjumit ,
Doe kemi t’vështirë,kush punoj keq :
Denohen t’rinj dhe , denohen pleq .
10
Ka që s’besojn ,dhe s’dijn ç’është fundi .
Kush punoj mirë , si shkon bosh mundi .
Nër të dy botënat ka ligjë e rregull ,
Mjer ai qs’shef e iduket mjergull .
                  ============
TË NJI PERENDIS “ NJI “, ËSHTË GJITHSIA .
PËR T’DASHURIT ASHIK , ËSHTË : PERENDIA .
=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=
DYMBDHET TARIKATET I PËRMBLEDH NJI EMËN,
SHERJATI , ËSHTË RRAJA Q’IDEGZON .
TARIKATET JAN SHKOLLA , PËR MASHKULL E FEMËN
KËTO DY KRIJESA,BASHK I VLLAZNON .
2
DIJA E VËRTET,SEKRET SHUM I MBSHEHT.
NUK GJINDET NËR LETRA E LIBRA .
DIJA E MBSHEHT,N’ZEMËR KA JETË
N’ZEMRAT E TYNE,MBRENDA NËR SHPIRTNA .
3
ÇERVISH,DER’VIJSH,DERVISH,TRE EMNA
RRUGËTOJN DREJT RRUGËS XHENNETIT .
NËR T’RIA QË MBRRIJN ËSHTË NJENA
DY T’JERAT.JAN LARG SUKSESIT .
4
DERVISHI N’DUEL VETMBROHET
LUFTON KUR TOKA E THËRET .
ATDHEU KUR RREZIKOHET
VDES,E VENDIN SE SHET .
5
TË PËRQAFOSH EMNIN E NALT DERVISH
DON DJERSË QË TA MBROJSH .
DUHET T’JESH ILIGJËSHM E ASHIK,
TË DREJTEN… MOS TA TRATHËTOJSH .
6
KURAN,HADITH,LUTJE E NAMAZË
JAN URË : KU TI RRUGËTON VETVEHTEN .
NDRYSHE S’KA MBRRITJE,NUK MBRRIJËN NE BAZË
SE MBRON DOT ME TË SHTREMBTEN ,T’VERTETEN..!
7
FEJA ËSHTË SHKOLLË,KU MËSOJM
T’MOS T’SHKLASIM ET’PRISHIM LIGJET .
N’FAMILJET KU NEVE JETOJM                                                                                                                                                       TI MBUROJM LIGJIT SHTIGJET .
8
DERVISHI ËSHTË PAQË,BESNIK,BUZËGAZ
ËSHTË PUNTOR,S’URREN,S’RRIN KOT .
NUK SILLET I ASHPËRT,AS’NERVOZ
RRESPEKT,PËR EHLIBEJT KA. “ 
DHE DASHNI NË NJI ZOTË “ .
                =============


PERPIQU
=*=*=*=
PËRPIQU E DISKUTO MBI FÉNË TANDE . QË TA RRANJOSISH RRETH ZEMRE .
MOS NDYRHY TEJ KUFIVE NË IDEALET E TË T’JERVE. SEPSE,DOBSON FENË TANDE NË ZEMREN TANDE .MOS HARRO QË JÉ MESAFIR,MOS KUJTO SE JE TI AI QË VENDOSË PA LEJEN E  “ DIKUJT  ?  . PËRPIQU E THUJ VEHTES  : KUSH JAM …? DHE CILLI DUHET T’JEM , QË TË DIJËSH SE CILLA ËSHTË RRUGA E YTE QË DUHET T’VAZHDOJËSH GJAT JETËS PËR T’MIREN E VEHTES TANDE ..
KËJO NA TAKON T’GJITHVE .
         GJITHËÇKAHJA ËSHTË E “ NJISHITË “ . DHE NJISHI , ËSHTË I TË GJITHËVE .
1     =*=**=**=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=*=**
FENAT JAN SHUM RRUGËSH
POR N'FUND , MBRRIJN N'NJI PIKË...!
TË GJITHA NEN NJI DIELLË
I NDRIÇON NJI " DRITË "
2
SI AI QË S'BESON,E AI QË BESON
ZOTI NA KA LIND,ZOTI NA JETËSON. .
JETA KA NJI LIGJË…,,KUSH SE RRESPEKTON
ESHTË KUNDRA VETVEHTES,VEDIT I BAN DAM .
3
ME DEBAT E GRINDJE
S’NDERTOHET VLLAZNI .
KU KA JETË ME GËZIME
ATY KA URTSI .
4
KUSH S’EVLERTSON KOHEN
KUSH E HUMBET KOT,
NESYR MUND T’PENDOHEN
DHE E QAJNË ME LOT’ .
5
E N’SA AI I MJERI
QS’DIN SE KU MBRRIJN ,
ESHTË SI AI SHOFERI
QË BJEN POSHT N’GREMIN .
6
JEPNI GAZ N’SHTËPIJA 
HUMOR E KËNDAQSI .
FLAMUR T’JET’DASHNIA
N’MES T’RINJSH, E N’PLEQNI .
7
DUANI BABË E NANË
VLLAZËN EDHE MOTRA
KU KA DASHUNI :
KURR NUK SHUHET VATRA .
8
TË MJERËT E TË MJERAT
JAN ATO FATKEQ :
QË JETOJN ME NERVA
N’QOFSHIN T’RINJ E PLEQ .
9
ENGjUJT N’ÇDO SHTËPI
NËR FAMILJET TONA.
VIJN KU KA DASHNI
HUMOR ,KANGË E LOJNA .
10
E N’SA , KU RRINË DJALLI
ATY BUXHET SHERRI .
ATY , KU ËSHTË DJALLI
N’AT SHTYPI ËSHTË DHE “ FÉRRI “ .
         ---------------

----------


## Bahri.

sdfdsfdsfdsgf

----------


## Bahri.



----------


## Bahri.



----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

Ahshhdcyusoaskchhc

----------


## Bahri.

> bahri qellimi


Bahri qellimmimi

----------


## Bahri.

:syte zemra:   :me kurore:   :i qetë:  ahdhdhak

----------

